
Trump Rolling to Learn about APIs - pytlesk4
https://medium.com/api-corner/trump-rolling-to-make-apis-great-again-a80678766564#.hkt4y9atu
======
gragas
You blocked your mom because she dislikes Obama?

~~~
pytlesk4
Thanks for reading the article. And no I didn't actually block my Mom.

